# message from zilla for the_brain



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grrrrrrr!!

9405 5036 9930 0214 1363 03


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

He is in trouble now!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... Hope he has a strong cage... And clear cut all those trees on his property.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

straight from the horses ( I mean Zilla's) mouth! Duck and cover Brain.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww look what you gone and done did..... You got zilla all pissed off. Might want to start preparing for a massive whoopin.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I will be looking east for the next few days to see if I can spot the mushroom cloud that is about to appear


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

grrrrrrrr! lol. Its probably one of his 50,000 RASS !!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* CRAP, Pinky raise the defenses!!!!

*Pinky:* What about the remaining 2 follow-up mind control bombs?

*Brain:* Fire them off and raise the shields now!!!!

*Pinky:* Sent&#8230; We can post the DC after the shields are up. Who are these going to?

*Brain:* One person who should have known better then to blame me for his ill-fated cookie bomb on Shuckins, and one other "special" person&#8230;

*Pinky:* Is it too late to blame this all on Mr. Dave?

*Brain:* I think so&#8230;.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so excited. This is going to be fun to witness.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Things seem to be getting tense in the cage...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I will be looking east for the next few days to see if I can spot the mushroom cloud that is about to appear


We have the defenses for that.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> We have the defenses for that.


We shall see sir...mr. Dave sent cookies and you saw what Ron did to him, you sent a singing box and mind control devices, be careful and god speed


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Preparing to dodge the asteroid field that _used_ to be Massachusetts.

So long, Ian - we hardly got to know ya.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Preparing to dodge the asteroid field that _used_ to be Massachusetts.
> 
> So long, Ian - we hardly got to know ya.


You disappoint me, I was fully expecting a deathstar pic from you here.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like Rons trying to make someone 'Brain' dead lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

eggopp said:


> Looks like Rons trying to make someone 'Brain' dead lol


HEYOHHHHH :drum:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* CRAP, Pinky raise the defenses!!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* What about the remaining 2 follow-up mind control bombs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This could get ugly..


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not good when Zilla growls. I can't wait to see how bad the Brain get demolished.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

the_brain said:


> You disappoint me, I was fully expecting a deathstar pic from you here.


That would have been too clumsy. Allowing the mental picture to speak for itself seemed the more elegant approach for civilized persons.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The Brain is about to get canned!!!! 




:drum:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

looks they're gonna have to use extra lining at the bottom of the cage for a while,if ya catch my drift.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grr,grr,grr,grr

zilla,what's so funny?

9405 5036 9930 0215 3776 75

you already bombed the brain,now you're just being mean!

grrrr

so what if he called you a big footed reptile,you are a big footed reptile,now settle down and play nice...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

shuckins said:


> grr,grr,grr,grr
> 
> zilla,what's so funny?
> 
> ...


I love the fact that Zilla just growls, yet he is fluent the language of numbersopcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I love the fact that Zilla just growls, yet he is fluent the language of numbersopcorn:


Math is the universal language isn't it? :wink:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I love the fact that Zilla just growls, yet he is fluent the language of numbersopcorn:


I think it's funny... it's like Han Solo and Chewie... LOL.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Math is the universal language isn't it? :wink:


it is indeed



nealw6971 said:


> I think it's funny... it's like Han Solo and Chewie... LOL.


perfect analogy, so true...and Ron & Zilla bomb newbs at the record pace of 4 parsecs from the time they join :smoke:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Unlike this wolf, Zilla _is_ aggressive and _will_ bite ya!

Just sayin....






:fear:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I know a guy that had 4 wolf hybrids, and a goat, that was kept in a seperate part of the yard. One day the goat got loose and all they saw was the goat go running by the sliding glass door to the patio, then a pack of wolf hybrids go running past the same door, then they didn't have a goat anymore :shocked:

If you are comparing zilla to a wolf, does that make The_Brain the goat? :smoke:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> grr,grr,grr,grr
> 
> zilla,what's so funny?
> 
> ...


*Pinky:* Brain, where our shields designed to take more then one hit?

*Brain:* No, Why?

*Pinky:* You should see this.

*Brain:* Crap....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *brain:* crap, pinky raise the defenses!!!!
> 
> *pinky:* what about the remaining 2 follow-up mind control bombs?
> 
> ...


9405503699300215609561
9405503699300215609554


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I love the fact that Zilla just growls, yet he is fluent the language of numbersopcorn:


I thought Zilla was born speaking DC numbers and only later learned to growl?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> ....................
> If you are comparing zilla to a wolf, does that make The_Brain the goat? :smoke:


Why would you think th__ (insert goat noise here)__aAaAaAaAaAaAaAaaaaT

Bahhhhhhh like a goat - YouTube ....... ound: :high5:

.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Why do I have this picture in my head?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Why do I have this picture in my head?


I don't want to know...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

shuckins said:


> grr,grr,grr,grr
> 
> zilla,what's so funny?
> 
> ...


FN Classic Ron !! Classic !!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, following this thread is better than watching pro wrestling...

opcorn:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Man, following this thread is better than watching pro wrestling...
> 
> opcorn:


yes! lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*OK I think I'm confused here*--I thought the Zilla's were a team -- how did I screw that up? And the Pinky thing I thought was a well Pinky like the little finger.

Why are things becoming so confusing for me these days?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

tobacmon said:


> *OK I think I'm confused here*--I thought the Zilla's were a team -- how did I screw that up? And the Pinky thing I thought was a well Pinky like the little finger.
> 
> Why are things becoming so confusing for me these days?


My pinky finger has a higher IQ then Pinky.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, mails here, suit up and go get it.

*Pinky:* Brain, I don't know if this will be enough?.?.?

*Brain:* You just need to retrieve it, I will disarm it.










*Pinky:* Ok here it is to disarm. Think you can do it?

*Brain:* No problem, oh, look at the return address, this might be a problem.










*Pinky:* Oh, look at those sticks, and candelas, always wanted to try those. All of these have plume on them, that's awesome.



















*Brain:* I don't understand&#8230; There are explosives here but no detonator. Put those sticks in our special drawer.










*Pinky:* Brain, there is still something in there, careful Brain!!!

*Brain:* Opening the final part, Ooooo, Custom Signed Artwork!!!!










*Pinky:* Oh, we will have to frame it&#8230;&#8230;

*Brain:* PINKY DON'T JUST GRAB IT!!!!










*Snap, Snap&#8230;..*










*Pinky:* Brain, are you ok?

*Brain:* Yes, but it appears that Zilla has a sense of humor&#8230;

*Pinky:* What about the next one?

*Brain:* That must be the deathblow, I have a plan for that, I will travel for business all week and let Mrs. Brain get the mail&#8230;

*Pinky:* Is that wise?

*Brain:* We shall see when I arrive back on Friday night&#8230;


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

just like a mouse to run when things get noisy...lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zilla hits HARD when he is mad:rip:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh my that's so amazing i love these kinds of bombs with a little extra fun added in XD


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Very, very nice, hit Ron!!! Kudos on the traps and the doodle! That cracked me up!

Well deserved, too Ian. Enjoy those! They were certainly earned!


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahahaha, oh good lord I love this xD


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

hahahahaha an amazingly funny yet delicious hit!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> just like a mouse to run when things get noisy...lol


I don't run, I scurry. And in this case to high ground I will be home Friday and will see what damage has occurred.

Biggest worry is that Mrs. Brain will smoke what comes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

the_brain said:


> My pinky finger has a higher IQ then Pinky.


*
I'm starting to see this a bit clearer now!*


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

tobacmon said:


> *
> I'm starting to see this a bit clearer now!*


To make things clearer. Pinky and the brain


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*"Das Mouse"*

Episode #1 January 1995--I/m getting it now! This can't be good----Steven Spielberg was the director!


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Best thread ever.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, finally home from the road and the second Zilla bomb is here.










*Brain:* Wow, this thing looks scary&#8230; But I will skillfully disarm this&#8230;. Green wrapping, is that a sign?










*BOOM!!!*

*Pinky:* Brain! Brain! Can you hear me Brain?

*Brain:* Pinky, I yet live&#8230; I thought this was going to be rigged like the last one. I was incorrect. It appears that Zilla is a better bomb maker then I anticipated.

*Pinky:* Brain, there is something left behind.










*Brain:* Oh, my god... Look at those&#8230; Pinky, I think I may have miscalculated.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... Is there a mouse somewhere under that foot? I think so...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Moly! You really did get Zilla riled up didn't you :faint:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think zilla won


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

We have no assurance that Zilla is through with the mouse yet.
And THAT's the really scary part.

Enjoy, while you can, Sir Brain!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> We have no assurance that Zilla is through with the mouse yet.
> And THAT's the really scary part.
> 
> Enjoy, while you can, Sir Brain!


*Brain:* I yet live, who says I'm done?

*Pinky:* Maybe the squid is right?

*Brain:* I will have to ponder this....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I yet live, who says I'm done?
> 
> *Pinky:* Maybe the squid is right?
> 
> *Brain:* I will have to ponder this....


Don't listen to the squid - regardless of the opposition and how out manned you may be = REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!! oke: Bombs away brother! :evil:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

w wo wow...that is a fantastic hit....behike??? geez


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zilla wins, flawless victory.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it me because this is seeming like Déjà vu. Sans cookies. Mr. Brain


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Ok, Ron, can I be frank? This is supposed to be a friendly place, this violence must stop, someone is going to get hurt! If you can't keep that lizard of yours on a shorter leash, well... I don't know, maybe we'll have to call animal control on you. Seriously, these attacks are UNREAL. I don't even know what that sparkly cigar with the glitter on the band is and a behike to go along with the other premium arsenal, you are a legend. 

I can only hope that the any other would-be master bombers arent reading this thread. We certainly don't want them learning any tricks from the true master that may contribute to any more violence in The future. Things are just getting downright unsafe around here.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Zilla gets hit with a bomb, then he turns around and drops 2 mega bombs.

Good lord, Zilla, show some mercy. Those were 2 awesome beatdowns. you just showed us why you are the bombing master. Well done Sir!

Enjoy those sticks while you lick your wounds, Brain.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Is it me because this is seeming like Déjà vu. Sans cookies. Mr. Brain


The outcom may end up the same (I have the feeling this not over), but you have to say that The_Brain's effort is pretty valiant here (not that Dave's wasn't, he just didn't know what he was getting into).



gasdocok said:


> Ok, Ron, can I be frank? This is supposed to be a friendly place, this violence must stop, someone is going to get hurt! If you can't keep that lizard of yours on a shorter leash, well... I don't know, maybe *we'll have to* *call animal control on you*. Seriously, these attacks are UNREAL. I don't even know what that sparkly cigar with the glitter on the band is and a behike to go along with the other premium arsenal, you are a legend.
> 
> I can only hope that the any other would-be master bombers arent reading this thread. We certainly don't want them learning any tricks from the true master that may contribute to any more violence in The future. Things are just getting downright unsafe around here.


I would buy this on PPV just to see Zilla destroy an animal control worker


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


>





gasdocok said:


> I don't even know what that sparkly cigar with the glitter on the band is and a behike to go along with the other premium arsenal, you are a legend.


Is the "sparkly glitter" banded cigar a cloth band Oliva?

Nevermind the Behike, I want to know what that little fella is that's wrapped in cello in the 2nd picture fourth from the left.......

Crazy bombing antics gents, keep up the great entertainment!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I know I'm in the minority here but I think brain has successfully taken over the world.... and that is toally not the mind control device talking... 


....or is it? I can't get this damn little mouse out of my head!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

s_vivo said:


> Is the "sparkly glitter" banded cigar a cloth band Oliva?
> 
> Nevermind the Behike, I want to know what that little fella is that's wrapped in cello in the 2nd picture fourth from the left.......


Yes, that is exactly what it is.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Yes, that is exactly what it is.


And the cello wrapped little gem?

Again awesome job gents!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

s_vivo said:


> And the cello wrapped little gem?
> 
> Again awesome job gents!


Give me a minute on that one, still suffering from the shock and awe from this.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, those all look so delicious. Great hit Zilla/Ron


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Give me a minute on that one, still suffering from the shock and awe from this.


How did you go Ian? Recovered yet? hmmmm....now off to catch on the next installment.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

dang... good hit!


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice hit.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Ok, Ron, can I be frank?


Frank's wife wouldn't like that.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

s_vivo said:


> I want to know what that little fella is that's wrapped in cello in the 2nd picture fourth from the left.......


It is a Hunter Mild.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> It is a Hunter Mild.


What on earth is a hunter mild?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

s_vivo said:


> What on earth is a hunter mild?


looks like a cigar to meound:ound:ound:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> It is a Hunter Mild.


Was new to me, from what little I can find, it is a cigar that is older then anything I have, possibly older then me.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Fromn around the early 40s from what I hear


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

From a quick google search it is a vintage cigar made by the Swisher company. American tobacco. Should be super mild with a few decades of rest.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You might wanna let that one rest a while :biglaugh:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Was new to me, from what little I can find, it is a cigar that is older then anything I have, possibly older then me.


I thought that may have been the case.....


----------

